# Phrag. Memoria Mariza Rolando



## Ryan Young (May 20, 2017)

First bloom for me, it had a second sheath that went brown unfortunately so only 1 flower this time, still opening will update as it fully opens.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 20, 2017)

What's the parentage? Looks colorful, if a bit wonky. I bet later blooms or subsequent spikes will be fine.


----------



## Ryan Young (May 20, 2017)

Tag didn't say parents cultivars, but cross is Hanne Popow x kovachii got it from Ecuagenera. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Young (May 20, 2017)

Opening near fully... 


Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## coronacars (May 20, 2017)

I love it. Congrats for that one!


----------



## coronacars (May 20, 2017)

I have 1 big complaint about this. Now I have another to add to my must acquire list. Dang it.


----------



## Ryan Young (May 20, 2017)

coronacars said:


> I have 1 big complaint about this. Now I have another to add to my must acquire list. Dang it.


It turned out nice, hopefully the size will get a bit bigger, and stay flat. I've been getting blooming size kovachii crosses lately, and just picked up some deflasked kovachii too. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2017)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## cnycharles (May 20, 2017)

Beauty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eteson (May 20, 2017)

It is very nice


----------



## abax (May 20, 2017)

The flower is a very lovely color and I like that fat pouch.
I bet it just gets better and better as the plant matures.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 21, 2017)

Beautiful color. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ozpaph (May 21, 2017)

wow colour


----------



## blondie (May 21, 2017)

very nice cute little flower


----------



## Ryan Young (May 21, 2017)

It even has a slight rose scent!


----------



## coronacars (May 21, 2017)

Now you're really sticking in that dagger! This is a must have on my list. I love it. Nice job!


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2017)

Sweet.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 22, 2017)

Very nice! Great colouration!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2017)

Lovely color.


----------



## Erythrone (May 24, 2017)

Wow!!! Love it


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 26, 2017)

Really good for first time bloomer


----------



## monocotman (May 27, 2017)

Super flower and super grex. 
One of the best first generation kovachii hybrids,
David


----------



## raymond (May 27, 2017)

nice


----------



## John M (May 29, 2017)

Wow, that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2017)

I like thew fact it is small. Nice to have variety


----------



## Ryan Young (Dec 29, 2018)

Here's the Second blooming, growths are bigger, flower size is much larger almost double, shape is different too! Have 2 buds behind this one so looking at consecutive flowering... 



Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2018)

Nice.


----------

